# ISO alfredo sauce recipe



## kurtthecook (Apr 25, 2006)

if anyone can link me or set me up with a delicious alfredo sauce that would be very apreciated


----------



## vyapti (Apr 25, 2006)

A good alfredo is simple, butter, cream and cheese.  I know one italian restaurant owner that starts with a roux, but that's mostly so it keeps better.  He always catered to the lunch crowd.  It was still good, but not great.  I've often considered experimenting with a roux to cut down on calories, but never have.

Anyway, Here's mine:

12 oz pasta
8 oz butter
2 cups heavy whipping cream
1 1/2 cups grated parmesan cheese (not shredded, but grated).

Melt the butter in a heavy frying pan over high heat, until the butter begins to brown.  This adds a tint to the cream and is important IMO.  Add 2/3 cups cream and reduce.

Remove from the heat add the cooked pasta, 2/3 cups cream and 1/2 of the cheese.  Mix and repeat with the remaining pasta and cream.  Serve immediately.


----------



## luvs (Apr 25, 2006)

try mixing up pasta, whipping cream, a dash of nutmeg, some finely grated parmesan, that's a great alfredo. season as you like. pepper & seasalt.


----------



## Quizzie (Apr 25, 2006)

Mine is similair to vyapti. I do not use butter. nor a roux. ( no need for flour)
 Simply:

1 lg heavy cream (borden)
1pkg fresh block parmesan (frigo)
  (grated finely)
Salt to taste
lemon

In a cast iron skillet, add your cream. whisk cream on a medium flame #4.
THis will take a while constanly stirring with whisk. When cream begins to thicken add your salt to taste. (pepper puts black specs in your sauce) Allow your guests to add there own. Remove from heat and add your grated cheese and about 1 tsp lemon juice (equivelent to 2 squirts from lemon)

 You can add your fresh boiled fettucini into the sauce (which should have a gravy consitancy) Fresh noodles are much better than box. I believe they keep them by the eggs with ther types of Itallain pasta. I prefer to add the sauce on top of my pasta. ( mixing to me gets mushy)

This is so easy and not as fattening.. no butter. Don't need it,the cream is rich enough. Has butter. You will love this easy recipe. Grill some CHICKEN or SHRIMP YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..................Use it for Lasagna (chiken lasagna) I have the recipe..


----------



## corazon (Apr 25, 2006)

here is one posted recently with sausage
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/coronary-alfredo-21645.html


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 25, 2006)

Marcella Hazan's recipe calls for:

1 cup of heavy cream
2 TB Butter
2/3 Cup grated Parmesan
Salt
Pepper
Nutmeg

Cook 2/3 of the cream with all the butter briefly to thicken.  

Toss with the cooked pasta to coat.  Add the remaining cream, the grated cheese and the seasonings.

Toss and serve with additional cheese at the table.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Apr 25, 2006)

You can also make it with sour cream.



I'm sure this could be halved, as we double it with no problem.
*ALFREDO SAUCE*

MIX TOGETHER:
1 POUND SOFTENED MARGARINE OR BUTTER
5 CUPS SOUR CREAM
2 CUPS PARMESAN
1/4 CUP PARSLEY FLAKES
Thin with water to desired consistency.


----------



## kurtthecook (Apr 25, 2006)

whao man i didnt know it was that simple. im gunna try one of these..


----------

